# how did you all get jobs?



## buzzlightyear90 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have been looking for work and I am not a people person and I have a dull personality. It seems employers want outgoing people or someone who is loud. I had several rejections. if it is this hard to get a part time job then imagine finding full time work. I am in a university and I am working on a degree that I am starting to think is completely useless, my school debt is high. Those days of wanting to go to graduate school is not going to happen because everyone wants a social idiot to run everything. I can't even get a $7 an hour job. I am probably not posh enough to get one.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

i got my jobs through temp job agencies. i'm a tempory office assistant. i have no qualifications. my life is going nowhere though.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't work right now, but I've gotten a few jobs out of luck. Just apply to a billion places and you'll eventually get one. I probably get a job 1 out of every 10 interviews. And an interview 1 out of every 10 applications.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Honestly, the only reason why I got the job working at the mall was because my brother was already working at the place. If it weren't for him, trust me, they would not have hired me and I was busting my *** applying to so many places. My last choice was Chick-fil-A. They found out my brother was already working there and bam, I got hired. It sucks because my other brother got hired immediately without knowing anyone? Maybe I should try hard.


----------



## NicholasLG (Jul 26, 2014)

Handed to me pretty much, dispise it with all my being though, it does a number on mental health.


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't even know :b

Apparently they only interviewed 2 other candidates, lucky me


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I mean, I like people... but im quite shy.. after nearky 2 months of being at DD, Im just using the drive thru headset....

I guess my boss really took a chance on me lol


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

thetah said:


> I don't even know :b
> 
> Apparently they only interviewed 2 other candidates, lucky me


LOl right...

I was hired on the spot aha XD


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

With immense difficulty

I was too much of a pansy to even apply for many jobs because I read the requirements and just instantly wrote myself off as under qualified/experienced

I've only got this job now because it was poorly advertised and no one else was interviewed. I want to quit every single day but I know it'll take me another 2 years to get another job that makes me increasingly depressed so whats the point! 

It also has nothing to do with any of my qualifications/education, I could have done it at 16


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Keep trying. This is my actual first permanent job. I applied and gone through many interview without getting the job so i know how you feel.


----------



## Ovski (Jun 28, 2014)

Got a job through someone my family knows. Having a network is quite useful but it's not needed. Very often you will have to put on a mask to be more confident and professional. Especially to make a good impression on interviews. 

My best tip is to keep trying. Perhaps get help to write a good CV (by a coach). Get interview lessons. Find ways to learn more about your strength and weaknesses. 

Everything is a step in the right direction.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I went on 30+ interviews with no offers. Finally I find a staffing agency that was willing to help me. They noticed I was a bit introverted/shy and now I'm doing just basic clerical/data entry administrative services through them. No interview was required.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Dress real nice, spend good time on your resume. Walk in the stores right when open and ask to speak to the manager and hand them your resume and ask for a job app. thats how i got my job xP

i was open 24/7 tho and could work any hours. If your schedule is limited then i know it can be way harder so I'm not sure what position you're in.


----------



## buzzlightyear90 (Jan 19, 2015)

The city I am in is experiencing population growth because there are "jobs" here and I think that's a load of buffalo! More people move here and it makes it harder to find a job because more qualified people from outside the city keep crowding the place.


----------



## dgodfrey (Oct 11, 2013)

I haven't had a job in over a year now. I've gotten rejected from every job I've applied to because my high school grades suck and my personality is sh*t.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Got my job only because my sister works at the same place, she said i'd be good at the job. I did absolutely terrible at the interview and I am 99.9% sure if my sister didn't recommend me I would have never gotten the job.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

By lying on the application. Didn't have to do it for my current job, but I did in all the jobs I had before.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

I applied on the internet, but I completely fabricated my work history. I'd been unemployed for years and I was getting tired of my applications being ignored, so I just made stuff up. I don't feel guilty about this. Society screwed me over and forced me to be dishonest.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

While in college, I got my internships through personal connections and by interviewing with employers on campus. The last internship turned into a full time job. When I was laid off a couple of years ago, a former colleague referred me to a recruiter who placed me in a the position that I am in now.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

I lost my old job: I was paid 12 an hour!!!! So mad that I had to leave it, but now I'm having difficulties finding a new one until I graduate next Spring. I've been filling out applications, but they usually never get back, and I want a job right now because I want more experience. It's hard nowadays to even get a p[art time job. I should have stayed in Oakland, lol :/


----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf (Jun 14, 2013)

A phone call from a friend from the neighbourhood who knew some guys looking for someone with my qualifications. Working there opened my eyes to a new area of commerce. Then I finally started working for myself.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

3 of them because I knew people and 1 just from filling out hundreds of online apps.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

I got mine by being one of the few people to apply who could actually pass the drug test.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I averaged about one interview per 20 applications.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

yellowpages said:


> I applied on the internet, but I completely fabricated my work history. I'd been unemployed for years and I was getting tired of my applications being ignored, so I just made stuff up. I don't feel guilty about this. Society screwed me over and forced me to be dishonest.


That's a problem if you get caught. Especially if they find out after hiring you. Ever try a service like careerexcuse?


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

scarpia said:


> That's a problem if you get caught. Especially if they find out after hiring you. Ever try a service like careerexcuse?


Well even if I get caught and fired, I'd really be in no worse of a position than I was before. It's either lie or stay unemployed. I had no choice.

You're right, though. It's not a good habit, and it's not something I intend to do again. Also, I'm going to uni in September, so by the time I graduate no one's going to care anyway.

I did actually use a fake reference, but I didn't need to use a website like careerexcuse. My grandfather owns a small store and he agreed to pretend that I'd worked there for a year, so it was unlikely I was going to get caught. Hell, I don't believe they even checked my references.

You mentioned in your previous post that you lied too, right?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

yellowpages said:


> Well even if I get caught and fired, I'd really be in no worse of a position than I was before. It's either lie or stay unemployed. I had no choice.
> 
> You're right, though. It's not a good habit, and it's not something I intend to do again. Also, I'm going to uni in September, so by the time I graduate no one's going to care anyway.
> 
> ...


I did - but twice I got caught and fired. And there is a downside to being fired. Because then you can never even apply at the place you were fired from. And if the people who fired you see you working in some other job you have to worry that they will tell your current employer. And they might too - I thought one manager's head was going to explode because he was so mad.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

For one, I started off as a volunteer (I contacted them with an unsolicited offer), and they took me on their payroll not long after.

For another, it was only because the people there were familiar with me. Even then, the one responsible for doing the actual hiring had to be 'convinced' by her coworkers to just go with me rather than dealing with the stack of resumes she had in front of her.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

scarpia said:


> I did - but twice I got caught and fired. And there is a downside to being fired. Because then you can never even apply at the place you were fired from. And if the people who fired you see you working in some other job you have to worry that they will tell your current employer. And they might too - I thought one manager's head was going to explode because he was so mad.


Wow, that's rough. How'd you get caught, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

yellowpages said:


> Wow, that's rough. How'd you get caught, if you don't mind me asking?


It was before they had sites like carreerexcuse. I didn't have anyone to lie for me. I made up some out of state places, but they must have checked. I didn't think they would hire me anyway, but they did. I wanted to at least do the experiment. When I gave them a normal looking application I got hired. Give them one with no experience and you don't even get an interview. Even for janitor jobs.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

scarpia said:


> It was before they had sites like carreerexcuse. I didn't have anyone to lie for me. I made up some out of state places, but they must have checked. I didn't think they would hire me anyway, but they did. When I gave them a normal looking application I got hired. Give them one with no experience and you don't even get an interview. Even for janitor jobs.


I admire your temerity, for what it's worth. :lol You should see what this guy was able to pull off.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

yellowpages said:


> I admire your temerity, for what it's worth. :lol You should see what this guy was able to pull off.


 Steven Jay Russell? They made a movie called I Love You Philip Morris a few years ago with Jim Carrey. It was one of my favorite films of 2009, but people didn't go see it.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

scarpia said:


> Steven Jay Russell? They made a movie called I Love You Philip Morris a few years ago with Jim Carrey. It was one of my favorite films of 2009, but people didn't go see it.


Yep, that's him... I haven't seen the film, but his story is funny.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

yellowpages said:


> Yep, that's him... I haven't seen the film, but his story is funny.


I saw the film but not the real story. Maybe you wouldn't like the film after seeing the real story. Dunno. Whatever - lesson is NOT to get caught in a lie.


----------



## ArrowFan84 (Jan 17, 2015)

Once I graduated with my Bachelors I was informed of a job in my field and I applied and did the interview and got the job. In person job interviews I'm fine with for whatever reason. Over the phone job interviews are where I struggle.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

My neighbor worked at the senior center, a non profit organization which is always looking for volunteers, so she asked me if I wanted to help out. I helped throw out the trash and other things for a few days, then they asked me to help in the kitchen. I ended up washing dishes with this druggie. A few months later, he got arrested and they replaced him with me. Now I cook and serve most of the food, and still find time to wash dishes. It's not a great job, and I wish I could move on with my life. Oh well, it's something, at least.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My current job, craigslist. 

When I was living abroad, I guess mainly job ads. A few times through connections. One place I had sent them my resume hoping they needed an English teacher and they called me up weeks later asking if wanted to work as an administrative assistant at the travel agency. Mainly they wanted me to help them find temporary jobs in the US for rich Brazilian college kids. The kids would give the travel agency several thousand dollars to find them a job, housing, and take care of all the visa paperwork. 

I have fudged stuff on my resume. No outright lies really. I definitely don't list the bar work that I did in Japan. Little too smutty for my stuffy *** profession.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

The job I work at now I went and got myself back when I was a teenager and my SA was not like it is today. That probably explains why I'm still there now so many years later.

But yeah if you can't through a friend or other connections, try a temp agency.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

My last job, a friend of mine worked there. They actually didn't call me after the interview, but he convinced someone to give me the job basically.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I know one person in her mid 40s who has gotten all of her jobs up until now through connections. So freakin lucky!!


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I went into a navy recruiting office.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Applied, interviewed, got offers for all the places I interviewed at. I guess I come across better than I feel.


----------



## thunderface (Nov 25, 2014)

I do quite well at interviews and I manage to come across as super eager/desperate. Anyway, they gave me the job but it's only a few hours a week and it's rubbish shifts (evening ones) and I hate my colleagues and the job and the pointlessness of it. 

Getting a job is hard. Getting a job you actually like? Even harder.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*looking for the first ever or after a few*

all easy

don't let it slip

relax without too much effort. Wait for luck. I've had it. You can't choose what you want to do. Only someone else can choose that.

I've had exactly 30 jobs with 30 different organisations. I was paid for doing it.

1st question is always 'what did you do & why did it end?'
any millions of answers to that will be an immediate cutoff

Must have done one job for a company. Next thing must be 95% the same you've done. No employer sees any value in my varied experience.


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

I got my first two jobs though my mum's friends/acquaintances. My mum is amazingly hard working and nice, so she makes friends very easily.

She used to work at a lunchbar/deli, and the shop next door was a party hire business that often came to the lunchbar to buy sandwiches and drinks. They were looking for someone to help wash and polish glassware, so my mum hooked me up.

My mum also cleans people's houses for extra cash, and one of her clients runs a migration consultancy, she was looking for someone to do office work, so again my mum hooked me up.

After two years at the migration consultancy, due to certain circumstances I had to look for another job. This was the first time that I had to find a job without help from my mum. I sent over 100 job applications to office admin jobs. I created a spreadsheet to help keep track of which jobs I had applied to. Almost two months of no luck, I widened my search to call centre jobs. Eventually I got a call back, apparently did very well in the informal phone interview, had a face-to-face interview, then two weeks after that I got an e-mail saying that I got the job, yay.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I worked in restaurants during my late teens. Never seemed to be a problem getting through the interview although finding a job was easier back then. One time my sister was already working there which helped me to get hired. For my current job i rang lots of places or sent spontaneous applications around. Eventually I landed on someone who was interested. It's kinda like a needle in a haystack, but if you know what kind of career you want and what field you want to work in and also have experience (work or internship) then you stand a reasonable chance of finding something. Unfortunately many places don't want shy or inarticulate people, but there are people who don't mind it or even prefer it as people like us can often be good workers and don't create problems.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## mdw41820 (Jan 29, 2015)

When I was in high school I went to the college and career academy. Though that I did an internship at a nursing home and got my CNA. After high school my aunt who is a nurse talk to her employers and they hired me on. Now, I go to college full time to get my nursing degree while also working full time as a CNA. I guess I just lucked out. I don't know how anybody would get a job right off the street. It's always been about who you know - not what you know.


----------



## comfy (Apr 27, 2013)

I applied to at least 200 positions online, spent weeks at the local employment development center, went to a couple of job fairs, signed up with 2 temp agencies (one of them screwed me over) and finally got a job almost 7 months later through an acquaintance.


----------



## Kinokocha (Jun 28, 2014)

I worked for seven years for a less than enjoyable company (Walmart) while going to college. During that time I ended up gaining a lot of experience in many different areas. It obviously was not what I wanted, but when you have bills to pay without the luck of financial support, you do what you have too. 

It may not be what a lot of people want to hear, especially someone who suffers from SA, but there are going to be a lot of jobs you end up with that you will more or less have to learn to deal with. Does it have to be permanent? No, it's just a start.

I have been working overall for 16 years and I am finally in a very high paying position at a respectable company. It is all because of the skills and experience I gained working at the terrible job I started out with. I'm not going to lie, it is still a challenge, but again, if you have bills, you find a way to make it work.

You basically have to start somewhere, and even though it may seem like the worst, you just have to keep trying.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I applied for the job, got an interview, and because I said I hadn't really had a job before she just went and gave it to me. It doesn't say much though, they employ lots for the training groups at any given time.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

If it weren't for college and getting an internship I'd still be unemployed. I used to have no connections and terrible at interviews/making a good first impression.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Applied, interviewed, got offers for all the places I interviewed at. I guess I come across better than I feel.


You're probably hot.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't even score a job. 

People just call me mentally handicapped, quite, slow.


----------



## mras1989 (Feb 9, 2015)

Every job I've managed to get my dad had to get my foot in the door. It makes me feel pathetic to think about it. Unable to get a job on my own merit, how many times I've re-written my resume to just not get any calls...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Imbored21 said:


> You're probably hot.


No I'm just really smart.  All the people interviewing me were straight women.


----------

